# Seaflight 12



## TSOJOURNER

Hello I just became a Sailnet member. I own a 1968 Starcraft Seaflight or Seaflite (or something like that). 

It is a great sailboat specially for starters like me. It seems that there is not a lot of this boat around, so if you do own one, or have the owners manual I would like to hear more about it.

thank you.


----------



## camaraderie

Welcome aboard lelo!


----------



## Commodore73

I just bought a 1960's Starcraft Seaflite and am looking for pictures or another owner who might have a manual that can help me with the rigging. I think it has all of the parts EXCEPT a BOOM. Can any of you help me become more knowledgeable of this boat? Many thanks.


----------



## mossduck

*Manual*

I have a 1967 manual scanned if anyone needs a copy


----------



## Commodore73

*Manual for SeaFlite*

Dear MossDuck:
Thank you for the offer of a copy of a 1967 SeaFlite. I saw the one page diagram attached to your message, which is very helpful. I wound up not buying the SeaFlite but would still like to get the manual for the following reason.
The lady that owns the SeaFlite is a spry 80 years old but can't remember where she might have lost the boom and the tiller. I have an old tiller from a Grumman canoe sailboat that I think will work, now that I've seen your picture. I'd like to manufacture a boom, about 6 battens and the rings that hold the sail to the mast (as well as new lines), and let her keep it on my shoreline so that she can sail it. She lives about a mile from camp on NYS Cayuga Lake.
Would it be better to copy and mail it? I'm happy to pay your copying and mailing cost if so. Here's my mailing address: Timothy M Taylor, 1104 Duke Parkway West, Hillsborough, NJ 08844. Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## mossduck

I have the entire manual scanned...just shoot me your e-mail and I'll send it to you. It's not that many pages.


----------



## Commodore73

*SeaFlite Sailboat Manual*

MossDuck:
Many thanks. [email protected]
Tim


----------



## Bond James

Mossduck, trying to save a Seaflite 12 and would appreciate the full manual and if anyone has a used sail for it with rigging and how to set up rigging please let me know.


----------



## Jasper the cat

*Re: Manual*

holly jumpin! I Just picked up one of these little boats and like every one else I don't have a manual and so I started looking online and wow nothing, its like even starcraft forgot they made these girls! so please if you would be so kind as to shoot me that manual my email is [email protected] please and thank you


----------



## sanz

*Re: Manual*



mossduck said:


> I have a 1967 manual scanned if anyone needs a copy


No idea if anyone is visiting this forum any longer but I would really like a copy of your manual. I have an early 70 something seaflite. I actually have all parts except the pin that attaches rudder to stern. I even have extra rings.

I really want to restore this boat, need manual. I sailed as a kid but it was on a Chrysler Man-o-war and had completely different rigging. I had it in the water a few times and the rigging just didn't fell right.

I am pretty sure it's leaking (slowly) - so going to have to go over the hull this summer.

I can't PM since I just joined and have to wait 7 days. if you are still out there, please PM. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]

I too have just bought a StarCraft Seaflite 12.5 and also need a manual to see how the main is rigged. This boat has a short line tied from one of the transom handholds to the other and a traveling set of blocks that attach the main sheet to the boom forward through the boom blocks and down around the hook at the back of the dagger board tower. Sound familiar to anyone?

Thanks for any response;
Steve in Montana


----------



## tiabss

My brother just picked up a seaflite 12.5' for free. It is in great shape, but a few repairs are needed. If you could send us a copy of the manual it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ONELEG

*Re: Manual*

Hi saw your post from Jan 2012 about the 1967 SeaFlite entire manual .If you still have that I could really use a copy . I just bought a 1967 SeaFlite and have no manual ,and this is my first sailboat .I did copy the parts diagram you had posted .Do you have a SeaFlite sailboat ? I have other questions if you do .I'm new to the site and can't post my e-mail address but if you use Bikeleg the Hotmail with .com I think that would work . Hope to hear from you .Can't wait to take the SeaFlite for a sail .

Thanks Dave


----------



## SparkyD

I have a boat that resembles the StarCraft Skylark, but is only 12'-1" long and has a centerboard, not daggerboards. Any ideas?


----------



## ONELEG

I'm new to sailboats this is my first one .My Seaflight is also 12 foot long and also has a center board .But I'm not sure what a daggerboard is .Does your sailboat look like mine .


----------



## david152

*Manual for Seaflite 12*

Saw your offer of a manual for the seaflite 12. Wonder if I might impose on you to send me scan of it. I am about to get a seaflite 12.


----------



## the kyle boat

My father just handed down a 1967 Starcraft Seaflight 12. I'm restoring, re-rigging, and I'm looking for the manual as well....I see some posts about a PDF that was shared a few years back.... does anyone have a copy they could send me? (Also- I cant figure out out the boom block rigging) 

Much appreciated!


----------



## the kyle boat

*Re: Manual*

Do you still happen to have the manual for the Starcraft Seaflight 12'?? I would love a copy if possible!

Thank you thank you!


----------



## Don Schram

So, it appears that every 3 years, someone has a need for a Seaflight 12 manual. I guess it's my turn to ask someone to be kind and pass it along!

[email protected]

And thank you!


----------



## CM_Sailing

mossduck said:


> *Manual*
> 
> I have a 1967 manual scanned if anyone needs a copy


mossduck, hi! Any chance you still are around and have a copy of that manual you would be willing to share? I recently just picked up a seaflight from my dad's that we used to take sailing years ago.We have it rigged as best we were able to however having the manual would be a real game changer.
Best,
CM_Sailing


----------



## Knighthawke2k

mossduck said:


> *Manual*
> 
> I have a 1967 manual scanned if anyone needs a copy


Don I am in need of a copy of your manual if the offer still stands.

Thanks!


----------



## Adatag

CM_Sailing said:


> mossduck, hi! Any chance you still are around and have a copy of that manual you would be willing to share? I recently just picked up a seaflight from my dad's that we used to take sailing years ago.We have it rigged as best we were able to however having the manual would be a real game changer.
> Best,
> CM_Sailing





mossduck said:


> *Manual*
> 
> I have a 1967 manual scanned if anyone needs a copy


Could you send me the manual for the 12 Seaflight Starcraft? Thanks [email protected]


----------

